# Royal Regency outside of Paris



## cpamomma (Nov 17, 2009)

I just got an II exchange for the Royal Regency outside of Paris for May, 2010.  I checked the reviews, giving this resort mixed reviews.  Any thoughts???


----------



## Jimster (Nov 17, 2009)

*RR*

It depends on what room you get.  When I was there I had a newly remodeled room and I was quite satisfied.  I think over all the property has improved.  Gone are the bad sofa beds for example.  The other thing is- how bad can it be- your near Paris and the transportation is not difficult. The surrounding area also has all you need by way of faciities.  It is not elegant but it is functional.  If you can't live without a swimming pool, you will not like this.  OTOH if it is your desire to go there and spend lots of time in your unit with so many things to see and do nearby, then pardon me for saying this: "You're crazy"  If you don't want it- I'll take it LOL


----------



## happymum (Nov 17, 2009)

We stayed here in the summer of '08 and were very happy. It was perfectly sufficient as a home base. Clean,comfortable and relatively close to transit.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 25, 2009)

If you can't get one of the RHC properties in Paris, this one is the best you'll do.  The location limits your ability to enjoy Paris nightlife, unless you are planning on spending a fortune on taxis, but the timeshare is adequate for daytime exploring of Paris, and the neighborhood is quite charming.  Be sure to take advantage of the street market near the resort on the weekend.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 8, 2009)

I am going to the Royal Regency In September.  We were advised that major renovations have been going on since October and there might be noise and dust.  Hopefully, it will be done by the time we get there.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 10, 2009)

IMO depends on how many people, how much are yr maintenance fees, and whether you need to use an exchange rather than $$ - because for just 2 (and sometimes 4), it can be as inexpensive to pay for accommodations in a more central location. 

We were at Royal Regency in 2005 pre-renovations, just 2 of us. Not that I regret getting to Paris by any means, but didn't love Royal Regency. Our luck-of-the-draw unit was pretty grungy, hopefully it's cleaned up by now - and the distance made it hard to take full advantage of being in Paris, so I promised myself that next trip, if it be just the 2 of us again, we'd stay center city.  

We're going back    , and I've just booked us a pretty little private studio apt with exposed beams, kitchen, internet etc on Ile St Louis - can't get much more central than that - for $750/wk USD. I really look forward to being able to go back to our place mid-day whenever we wish to rest up, then go back out again, daytime nighttime whatever, a block or 2 from the Seine, and the bells of Notre Dame... Hopefully we'll have a good experience, since I can't post questions in advance about the place. 

I also found some 2-room apts sleeping 4 in great locations for $900-1000/wk - thought about that for 2 of us, just for the extra space, though ended up going for the smaller/cheaper - since I'm used to calculating cost by maintenance + exchange fee, and anything else seems high. 

This is all at today's exchange rate which is pretty bad, so if it ever gets better, they'd be less expensive.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 10, 2009)

Laurie said:


> IMO depends on how many people, how much are yr maintenance fees, and whether you need to use an exchange rather than $$ - because for just 2 (and sometimes 4), it can be as inexpensive to pay for accommodations in a more central location.
> 
> We were at Royal Regency in 2005 pre-renovations, just 2 of us. Not that I regret getting to Paris by any means, but didn't love Royal Regency. Our luck-of-the-draw unit was pretty grungy, hopefully it's cleaned up by now - and the distance made it hard to take full advantage of being in Paris, so I promised myself that next trip, if it be just the 2 of us again, we'd stay center city.
> 
> ...



Laurie,

I hope you enjoy the place you found in central Paris. When I went Oct before last I was on a solo trip, so I settled for a walk-up room in the rafters of an older hotel in Le Marais. I absolutely would agree with you that staying in central Paris and not Vincennes is the way to go.

Carol


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 11, 2009)

I was there in Royal Regency before the renovation.  My room was not bad, or put it this way a very typical non luxurious hotel accommodation in Europe, though it is bigger and more spacious than most Paris hotel rooms.

RR is in the suburban area.  You need to walk or take a short ride on bus to the subway, which is the last stop of the subway line. I agree it is a good base to explore Paris during the day and not suitable if you want any nightlife.

Would I stay there again? Yes, because it is the most economical way for me, after considering the pro-rated MF based on points requirement with DRI and the local hotel and serviced apartment cost.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 12, 2010)

Our family (2 adults, 3 teens) stayed in a 2 BR unit at RR in June, 2007.  After spending a few days in a cramped, 1 room, sleeps 5 room at the top of a building in downtown Amsterdam (no elevator, of course), we thought we were in heaven when we saw the RR unit.  It was clean and modern.  We toured during the day and on at least one night didn't return until around midnight.  Unless you plan to party until the wee hours of the night, I don't think transit is a problem as the trains and buses usually run until midnight or so.  I'm sure being located downtown would be more convenient but we very happy to be in Vincennes because of the small town atmosphere and didn't feel the train ride was too inconvenient given the amount of room we had in our timeshare unit.


----------



## winger (Feb 13, 2010)

*What a pleasant surprise !*

...to find this as part of our internal system !   We (only the two of us) just came back from a wonderful Thanksgiving getway to Paris and cannot wait to go back. This time, being the first, we splurged and went all out - stayed  right on the Champs Elysses.  We envision taking the kids with us on the next trip (when they are maybe 10-11 years old)...so the RR maybe a good choice as we do not envision staying out too late.  Plus, the extra room of a 2BD unit seems nice to have. 

During prior searches for RR reviews outside this forum (Redweek, etc), I found relatively older reviews (like from 2005-2007), and the reviews were very mixed to say the least. "dried urine on the bathroom floor", "leaky pipes", to "very friendly and helpful staff"... 

So, please, keep the RR reviews coming!


----------



## DVB42 (Feb 14, 2010)

cpamomma said:


> I just got an II exchange for the Royal Regency outside of Paris for May, 2010.  I checked the reviews, giving this resort mixed reviews.  Any thoughts???



I spent a week at the Royal Regency in April. I enjoyed it a lot although the rooms are not as good as other timeshares that I have been in. Paris is one of my favorite places to visit. And Paris in May is wonderful. The subway is about a 10-15 min. walk from the resort. There is also an RER train station nearby.

I hope you have a great time!


----------



## levatino (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello,

I have a studio unit on hold for 24 hours and I am wondering if anyone can give me some information on the studio units sleeping arrangements.  Are they still Sofa beds?  If so, how are they on the back?

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## Jimster (Jun 14, 2011)

*RR*

It depends on what unit you have.  I had unit 216 I believe and it was terrific- maybe bigger than a 1 bedroom.  Email them and tell them your needs and I think they will help.  The dreaded sofa beds are gone.


----------

